# Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2013)

[Edit by Thomas9904: Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen liegt uns in der Redaktion vor]


Eine offizielle Stellungnahme des _Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume_
_des Landes Schleswig-Holstein_ vom heutigen Tage auf meine Anfrage zur Prüfung bzw. zum Urlauberfischereischein:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,


Herr Minister Dr. Habeck dankt Ihnen für Ihre Mail vom 17.12.2012. Er hat mich gebeten, Ihnen zu antworten.


Ihre Mail ist vor allem ein Plädoyer _gegen_ die Fischereischeinprüfung und damit gegen den Fischereischein. Dieser Auffassung, sehr geehrter Herr XXX, möchte ich widersprechen.
Es gibt eine Reihe von Argumenten, die für das Instrument Fischereischein sprechen. Die notwendige Befassung mit dem Thema Tierschutz ist dabei nur ein Aspekt. Auch die Behandlung aller Fischarten und besondere Berücksichtigung geschützter Arten sowie die vielfältigen Aspekte der Fischhege und Pflege der Gewässer sind wichtige Inhalte der Fischereischeinprüfungen. Und nicht zuletzt erfüllen die Fischereischeine auch eine soziale Komponente mit Leben – überwiegend jugendliche Interessenten kommen in Kontakt mit den Angelvereinen und nehmen so vielleicht später teil an den zahlreichen ehrenamtlichen Aktivitäten der Vereine, die z. B. für den Fischartenschutz (Stichwort Laichfischfang und Besatzprogramme) unverzichtbar sind. Auch bei der Integration ausländisch stämmiger Mitbürger ist das Fischereischeinwesen von nicht zu unterschätzender Bedeutung. 

Es trifft – so wie Sie schreiben - zu, dass die Voraussetzungen, den Fischereischein zu erwerben, von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden sind. Das ist sicher nicht optimal und für viele Bürger vielleicht auch verwirrend. Gleichwohl sind die grundsätzlichen Inhalte der Ausbildung (soweit relevant) und stets der Prüfung zwischen den Ländern ähnlich und vergleichbar. Aspekte des Tierschutzes, des Fischartenschutzes und der Hege stehen dabei immer im Vordergrund. Hinzu kommen dann landespezifische Besonderheiten des Fischereirechts und eine mehr oder minder vertiefte Befassung mit den Angelmethoden. Dabei ist es meines Erachtens letztlich zweitrangig, ob die Kenntnisse in einem vorgeschriebenen Lehrgang erworben oder im Selbststudium angeeignet werden. Entscheidend ist der verbindliche Nachweis der Fähigkeiten in einer Prüfung, und dies ist Standard in allen Bundesländern.
Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es auch gerechtfertigt, dass die Fischereischeine aller deutschen Bundesländer jeweils untereinander voll anerkannt werden (im Urlaub oder bei einem Wechsel der Hauptwohnung). Für eine „Zweiklassengesellschaft“, wie Sie schreiben, kann ich daher keine Anhaltspunkte erkennen. 

Lassen Sie mich zum Abschluss noch auf den „Urlauberfischereischein“ eingehen: Diese Ausnahme von der Fischereischeinpflicht ist vom Gesetzgeber in Schleswig-Holstein ausdrücklich gewollt und daher im Fischereigesetz des Landes fest verankert. Im Moment findet gerade ein intensiver Diskussionsprozess zur Überarbeitung der konkreten Ausgestaltung dieses Urlauberfischereischeins statt, der in einer Novelle der Durchführungsverordnung zum Gesetz (LFischG-DVO) münden wird. Ziel unseres Hauses ist es dabei, einerseits den Anliegen des Tourismus Rechnung zu tragen, andererseits aber den Ausnahmecharakter dieser Regelung stärker hervorzuheben. Dabei gehen wir davon aus, dass an Gewässern ohne Hegeverpflichtung und insbesondere bei der Inanspruchnahme professioneller Angebote mit entsprechender Betreuung geringere Anforderungen zu stellen sind, während für das individuelle Angeln an hegepflichtigen Gewässern ein höherer Standard erforderlich ist. Mit einer Neufassung der Regelung ist in einigen Monaten zu rechnen. 

Die Vorgehensweise des Landessportfischerverbandes (LSFV), Inhabern von Urlauberfischereischeinen den Zugang zu privatrechtlichen Erlaubnisscheinen zum Angeln zu verwehren, ist hier bekannt. Gleichwohl unterliegt dies der privatrechtlichen Gestaltungsfreiheit der Fischereirechtsinhaber. Davon machen z. B. auch Berufsfischer und Fischereigenossenschaften in anderer Weise Gebrauch. Das Land Schleswig-Holstein ist nur in geringen Teilen Eigentümer der vom LSFV gepachteten Flächen. Auch von daher kommt eine Einflussnahme nicht in Betracht.


Sehr geehrter Herr XXX, damit bin ich hoffentlich auf Ihre Fragen und Anregungen hinreichend eingegangen. Sofern Sie weitere Informationen benötigen oder Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich gerne wieder an mich!


Freundliche Grüße,


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal nachgehakt:

Sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Lemcke, 

vielen Dank für Ihre ausführliche Stellungnahme. Leider kann ich Ihre Argumente nur teilweise nachvollziehen. 

Sie haben sicherlich recht, dass meine Mail ein Plädoyer gegen die Fischereischeinprüfung ist und ich bin auch weiterhin überzeugt davon, dass eine Fischereischeinprüfung – zumindest in der aktuellen Fassung – nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist! 

Insbesondere finde ich Ihr Argument bezüglich der Integration ausländischer Mitbürger interessant. Denn der 
Fischereischein wurde ja schließlich 1939 von den Nazis eingeführt, um den Zugang zu den Gewässern genau zu kontrollieren und zu regulieren. Ein Fischereischein mit der dazugehörigen Prüfung hält doch eher die Angelkollegen von unseren Gewässern fern, die auf Grund Ihrer Herkunft unsere Sprache nicht oder nur unzureichend beherrschen. Ich glaube es ist Aufgabe der Vereine auf die Mitmenschen offen zuzugehen und diese mit in die Vereinskameradschaft aufzunehmen. Dieses gelingt ohne eine vorherige Fischereischeinprüfung mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht gar besser (s.o.). Wenn ich mir jedoch heute die Herkunft der Mitglieder in den Vereinen anschaue, werde ich in den meisten Vereinen nahezu 100 Prozent Mitglieder mit einem deutschem Pass vorfinden! 

Also hat der Fischereischein diesbezüglich schon einmal nachweislich seine Berechtigung verfehlt. 

Und die Vereine und Verbände sollen sich darauf konzentrieren, den interessierten Menschen zuerst ein einfaches Schnupperprogramm zu bieten und darauf aufbauend ein attraktives und interessantes Lernprogramm in der Praxis, statt im Schulungsraum. Statt also der bisherigen Verfahrensweise mit oder ohne Kurs und dann der Prüfung könnte man verschiedene andere Wege diskutieren. 

Um Interessierten das Angeln in der Praxis beizubringen, dafür sind Vereine oder Verbände optimal geeignet - und so 
können sie auch ohne Prüfungen in der heutigen Form Einnahmen verbuchen. Und das wahrscheinlich sogar mehr als vorher mit den heutigen Regelungen. Der Unterschied hierbei wäre jedoch, dass die Vereine selbst aktiv werden müssten und nicht mehr durch eine vorgeschriebene Prüfung die Angler zugeführt bekommen würden. 

Im übrigen wäre doch für die Integration unserer ausländischen Mitbürgern in unser schönes Hobby der LSFV SH zuständig und auch verantwortlich, jedoch kann ich mich diesbezüglich nicht an Bemühungen in diese Richtung in den letzten Jahren erinnern. Da stellt sich die Frage ob dieses wirklich ein Argument für den Erhalt der Prüfung ist, wenn ansonsten nichts für die Integration getan wird! 

Auch lässt sich eine Prüfungspflicht keinesfalls aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableiten! Einem Kaninchen darf ich in unserem Land “den Kopf ohne Prüfung umdrehen”, einen Fisch ordnungsgemäß betäuben und töten jedoch nicht? Können Sie mir das – also den Unterschied in der Wertigkeit zwischen Fisch und Kaninchen - erklären? 

Ebenso ist Ihre Aussage bezüglich der einheitlichen Pflicht zur Prüfung in allen Bundesländern so nicht korrekt. So ist es 
z.B. in Brandenburg gestattet, Friedfische ohne Fischereischein zu angeln und zu töten. Haben Friedfische eine andere Wertigkeit als Raubfische? 

So darf ein langjährig erfahrener Friedfischangler aus Brandenburg in unserem Bundesland nicht überall angeln, da ihm pauschal per Gesetz die Sachkunde wegen einer fehlenden Prüfung abgesprochen wird, jedoch derjenige, der das erste Mal alleine mit einer Angel unterwegs ist, darf Fische dank des Urlauberfischereischeins fangen und ohne Anleitung und Aufsicht töten? Das passt doch auch nicht! Ein Skandinavier mit 40- jähriger Angelerfahrung wird einem “Erstangler” per gesetzlicher Regelung gleichgestellt und der Zugang zu unseren Gewässern beschränkt? 

Haben Sie in den letzten Jahren mal einen Vorbereitungslehrgang besucht? Diese Kurse sind zu fast 100% rein theoretisch. Auch wenn man mittels Fotos oder Filmen in den Kursen demonstriert, wie man einen Fisch sachgerecht tötet, ist das kein Ersatz für die Praxis. Zu was man mehr über Wasserpflanzen und Fischkrankheiten zu lernen hat als über das montieren einer Angeln, das ist wohl auch nur mit deutscher Reglementierungswut zu erklären. Und auch die Bestimmung der Fischarten, das Erlenen der Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße ist schlichter Unfug und unnötig. Zur Bestimmung der Fischarten gibt es hervorragende Bücher - etwas anderes als das bzw. Schautafeln wird ja in den Kursen auch nicht eingesetzt. Und zu was man Schonzeiten und Schonmaße auswendig lernen muss, wenn die nicht nur in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich sind, sondern darüber hinaus noch in fast jedem Gewässer (siehe hier in S-H Elbe und NOK beim Zander!) andere Regeln gelten, auch das kann sich wohl nur Funktionären erschließen. Und dass man dann über einen solchen Unfug noch geprüft wird und das dann als "Sachkunde" verkauft wird, ist schlicht lächerlich.

Denn mittels dieser theoretischen Kurse kann dann der "neue, geprüfte Angler" letztlich ohne jede Praxis alleine ans Wasser und macht dann seine ersten "praktischen" Erfahrungen alleine und ohne Anleitung. Leidet da ein dann eventuell gefangener Fisch bei einem nicht erlernten Drill und beim eigenhändigen ersten Versuchen des Tötens weniger? Ich finde das dürfen wir beide zumindest anzweifeln! Da wäre doch die Schaffung eines Angelpaten durch Vereine besser und wichtiger als jede Art von Prüfung. 

Die Hegepflicht ist im übrigen ja Aufgabe der Gewässerbewirtschafter. Durch den Vorbereitungskurs mit abschließender Prüfung wird jedoch niemand in der Lage sein ein Gewässer vernünftig zu bewirtschaften. Hier ist doch ein sehr viel breiteres Wissen erforderlich, welches auf anderen Wegen als der Fischereischeinprüfung erlangt werden muss. Also können wir beide dieses Argument auch streichen, oder?

Wie Sie sehen können, gibt es doch wirklich gute und in meinen Augen bessere Argumente gegen die nicht mehr zeitgemäße Prüfung, also für die Abschaffung! Es wäre an der Zeit Veränderungen herbeizuführen und die Fischereischeinpflicht an die heutige Zeit anzupassen. Es gibt in allen Bereichen Veränderungen und Neuregelungen, die Ausnahme ist der Bereich der Fischereischeinpflicht. In vielen anderen Ländern darf ohne Prüfung geangelt werden (z.B. Dänemark) und die Gewässer sind in einem hervorragenden Zustand, teilweise besser als bei uns in Schleswig- Holstein. Auch dort wird es schwarze Scharfe unter den Anglern geben, denn die wird es mit und ohne Prüfung auch bei uns geben. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Darf ich unseren Schriftverkehr im Internet (www.anglerboard.de) veröffentlichen? 

Gerne stehe ich Ihnen für Weitere Ideen und Informationen zur Neuregelung der Fischereischeinprüfung zur Verfügung. Ich glaube gemeinsam können wir im Sinne der deutschen Angler eine für alle Seiten zufriedenstellende Neuregelung finden. So dass wir in Zukunft niemanden mehr von unseren Gewässern ausschließen müssen. Sollte das nicht unser aller Ziel sein? Sollten wir nicht dafür kämpfen den Tourismus in S-H zu fördern und nicht noch mehr Angeltouristen nach M-V oder in andere Länder (z.B. Dänemark) zu “vergraulen”? Wirtschaftlich sind wir in unserem Bundesland glaube ich nicht in der Situation, um auf Grund von Einzelinteressen von einzelnen Verbänden auf Gelder zu verzichten! 

Freundliche Grüße aus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

[Edit by Thomas9904: Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen liegt uns in der Redaktion vor]

Und die sofortige Antwort des Ministeriums:

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,


vielen Dank für Ihre ausführliche Erwiderung. Ich möchte zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt meinen Ausführungen nichts hinzufügen.


Meine Antwort auf Ihre Anfrage können Sie als offizielle Auskunft des Ministeriums nach Ihrem Ermessen verwenden, wenn die üblichen Regeln (Kenntlichmachung des Urhebers, keinerlei Veränderung am Text…) sichergestellt sind.


Ein abschließendes Wort noch zu Ihren Hinweisen und Vorschlägen – der Fischereischein ist im schleswig-holsteinischen Fischereigesetz verankert. Folglich kann nur der Gesetzgeber – mithin der schleswig-holsteinische Landtag – daran etwas ändern. Insofern fehlt mir bzw. generell dem Ministerium der entsprechende Handlungsspielraum. Nutzen Sie daher bitte die Möglichkeiten zur Mitgestaltung in unserer Demokratie und tragen Sie Ihr Anliegen dort vor, wo auch die Veränderungskompetenz besteht, also bei den Parteien bzw. Fraktionen des Landtages.


Für eventuelle Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

wie bei vielen politikern etc, konkrete antworten auf konkrete fragen gibts eben oftmals nicht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

Beamter, nicht Politiker...............


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*

deswegen ja *wie bei*(als vergleich gemeint)

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2013)

User Fisherbandit hat an den zuständigen Minister in Schleswig Holstein Fragen zur dortigen Prüfung gestellt.

Da dies  ein eigenständiges Thema ist, wird dies hier in diesem Thread behandelt, denioch dazu hier aufgemacht habe.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

ich denke die Weg der inhaltlichen Konversation ist, nach der zweiten Mail geschlossen.


----------



## Knispel (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich finde es aber schon äußerst bemerkenswert, dass die Behörden bei euch genau so wie früher bei mir in Bremen antworten. Bei den von mir angeschriebenen Landesfischereiverbänden war dieses leider nie der Fall.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Was ich mal richtig toll finde ist folgendes......
Man geht auf alles mögliche ein wie Tierschutz,  Fischhege, Pflege der Gewässer und der gute zukünftige Kontakt zu Angelvereinen. Worauf aber keineswegs als für mich sehr wichtiger Grund eingegangen wird ist das erlernen der Praxis. Wie bindet man eine Montage, wie stellt man ein vernünftiges Gerät zusammen und und und.....

Nachdem ich das gelesen habe im ersten Beitrag, fühle ich mich noch mehr als so schon bestätigt das die Prüfung absoluter Quatsch ist. Aber mit welchen wichtigen Aspekten für eine Prüfung soll man auch Argumentieren? Es gibt halt keine.....

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Es ist in Deutschland nun einmal so, das man für alles mögliche eine Prüfung ablegen muss. Es beschwert sich auch keiner das er eine Führescheinprüfung, seinen Meister machen muss wenn er Lehrlinge ausbilden will etc.etc.etc. Könnte die Liste beliebig lang weiterführen. Aber wofür????
Ändern können wir daran sowieso nix. Es sei denn ihr wählt die richtige Partei.....womit wir bei einem anderen Thema sind |supergri. Also ich hab nix gegen die Prüfung denn anscheinend muß man doch ein wenig dafür lernen, denn es gibt ja immer noch genug, die bei der Prüfung durchfallen.|wavey:


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



> Es beschwert sich auch keiner das er eine Führescheinprüfung, seinen Meister machen muss


Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig, ganz davon abgesehen das deine genannten Prüfungen alle eine umfangreiche Praxis beinhalten darf man auch nicht vergessen das ein KFZ im Strassenverkehr oder die ordentlich Ausübung seines Berufes weit schwieriger zu erlernen ist als einen Stock ins Wasser zu halten. Ich könnte jetzt noch seitenlang weiterschreiben aber das Thema habe ich selbst auch schon zu oft durchgekaut als das ich lust hätte, wieder alles noch mal zu begründen....

Gruß Carp-MV


----------



## lausi97 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Interessant finde ich das es in der Antwort heißt,das,wenn man gegen die Prüfung ist,man eigentlich gegen den Fischereischein ist!Dem ist aber glaub ich nicht so,oder sehe ich das falsch@TE?

Der Antwortschreiber setzt da mM. was gleich,was eigentlich nicht gleich ist:

Prüfung=sinnloses Lernen dummer Sachen
Fischereischen= bezahlen der Fischereiabgabe,wo eigentlich sinnvolles mit gemacht werden sollte.

Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Wieviele Leuts werden nach Jahren des Autofahrens ohne Führerschein erwischt und die noch nie eine hatten......konnten die die ganzen Jahre kein Auto fahren????
Wofür brauch ich einen Meistertitel??? Damit einer meiner Gesellen den Lehrling ausbildet????
Da hinkt gar nix!!! Ist alles nur Geldmache!!#q


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich das es in der Antwort heißt,das,wenn man gegen die Prüfung ist,man eigentlich gegen den Fischereischein ist!Dem ist aber glaub ich nicht so,oder sehe ich das falsch@TE?
> 
> Der Antwortschreiber setzt da mM. was gleich,was eigentlich nicht gleich ist:
> 
> ...



Neenee - den Aspekt Fischereischein=Fischereiabgabe berücksichtigt er nicht. Es geht lediglich um die Prüfung als Zulassungsinstrument, den Schein zu erwerben. Daran will man entsprechend festhalten.
Ob ich die Abgabe mit oder ohne Prüfung zahle, ist wurscht!


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

wissenswertes zum Meistertitel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Der Satz (Zitat des Minsteriums) " Ich möchte zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt meinen Ausführungen nichts hinzufügen." sagt in meinen Augen sehr viel aus bzw. ist sehr interpretierbar...

1. Das bleibt eh wie es ist
2. Das Thema interessiert und nicht wirklich
3. Ihre Argumente sind falsch, dass will ich Ihnen bloß nicht sagen
4. Ihre Argumente sind gut, ich kann nichts gegen einwenden
5. Sie haben recht
6. Ich bin der falsche Anprechpartner
7. Ich kann es eh nicht ändern
8. Ich weiß es nicht besser
9. Mir fehlt einfach die Kompetenz
10. Die Vereine brauchen das Geld

und und und...

Ich bin gegen die Prüfung und war das auch schon immer. Genauso bin ich gegen den Urlauberfischereischein. Sollte man an der Prüfungspflicht festhalten, sollte man einen Fischereischein käuflich erwerben können und an allen Gewässern Gastkarten erhalten. Mich nervt, dass der LSFV SH mit einem Urlauberfischereischein für nicht SH'er einverstanden ist bzw. diese nicht an die Verbandsgewässer lässt, aber die vorherige Regelung "Urlauberfischereischein nur für auswärtige für maximal 40 Tage" akzeptiert hatte. Das ist doch das Zeichen das es nur um die Kohle/ Prüfungen geht. Denn die Kohle für die Urlauberscheine geht ja woanders hin...

Ich glaube man sollte nach 70 Jahren die gesetzlichen Regelungen mal überdenken, auch wenn ich manchmal denke, dass teilweise noch die in den Verbänden das sagen haben, die das eingeführt haben...

Da ja das Ministerium nun nicht zuständig ist (....!!!!), habe ich mein Schreiben noch ein wenig gestreut. Mal schauen wer noch so antwortet und wen ich noch so anschreibe. Dank Google ja alles recht einfach


----------



## Honeyball (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass wohl keine der derzeit im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien an dieser Prüfungspflicht rütteln wird.
Die Reglementierungswut in diesem Land ist seit der Kaiserzeit beständig gewachsen, egal ob in demokratischen Zeiten oder in den beiden Diktaturen. Erklärbar ist das doch nur damit, dass es nach wie vor eine Mehrheit gibt, die von sich aus lieber reglementiert wird, als sich in der Lage zu eigenverantwortlichem Denken und Handeln zu sehen. Da die freiwillige Einschränkung der eigenen Freiheiten bisher in vielen Bereichen billigend in Kauf genommen wurde, sehen selbst (Splitter-)Parteien, die sich das Wort "liberal" auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, überhaupt keine Veranlassung, dem entgegen zu wirken.
Allenthalben gibt es in den verschiedensten Ecken und Bereichen zwar genügend Kritiker von Zwangsmitgliedschaften in Verbänden, Innungen und Kammern und auch schon sehr interessante Studien über deren negative Folgen für die Volkswirtschaft, aber deren Lobby ist noch immer unantastbar.
Die Antworten hier zeigen das zu genüge: Es ist, wie es ist, und geändert wird es nur, wenn sich eine Mehrheit findet, die sich damit beschäftigt und dann eventuell zu dem Schluss kommt, dass eine Änderung sinnvoll ist. Und ansonsten gibt es wichtigere Dinge als über so eine Prüfung zu diskutieren. Punkt, Schluss, Aus, Leck mich und wende Dich an Deinen Landtagsabgeordneten (damit Dir klar wird, dass sich daran nix ändern wird)

Und ich wette mit euch, von denen, die dies jetzt alle lesen und angesäuert sind über diese Antworten, wird wieder mindestens ein Drittel zu faul oder gleichgültig sein, den Arsch hochzukriegen, um irgendwelche Kreuzchen auf einem Stimmzettel zu machen. Es gibt durchaus Menschen in diesem Land, die genau dieses Manko unseres Gemeinschaftsleben erkannt haben und verändern wollen und die auch für politische Bereiche kandidieren, in denen sie darauf Einfluss nehmen könnten.

Bevor wir solche festgefahrenen Strukturen wirklich erfolgreich aufbrechen können, muss dies auch an anderen Stellen schon mal versucht worden sein.

Dies ist nicht nur in Schleswig-Holstein ein Thema sondern im ganzen Land und sollte deshalb auch iin jedem anderen Bundesland angegangen und durchleuchtet werden.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass wohl keine der derzeit im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien an dieser Prüfungspflicht rütteln wird.
> Die Reglementierungswut in diesem Land ist seit der Kaiserzeit beständig gewachsen, egal ob in demokratischen Zeiten oder in den beiden Diktaturen. Erklärbar ist das doch nur damit, dass es nach wie vor eine Mehrheit gibt, die von sich aus lieber reglementiert wird, als sich in der Lage zu eigenverantwortlichem Denken und Handeln zu sehen. Da die freiwillige Einschränkung der eigenen Freiheiten bisher in vielen Bereichen billigend in Kauf genommen wurde, sehen selbst (Splitter-)Parteien, die sich das Wort "liberal" auf die Fahnen geschrieben haben, überhaupt keine Veranlassung, dem entgegen zu wirken.
> Allenthalben gibt es in den verschiedensten Ecken und Bereichen zwar genügend Kritiker von Zwangsmitgliedschaften in Verbänden, Innungen und Kammern und auch schon sehr interessante Studien über deren negative Folgen für die Volkswirtschaft, aber deren Lobby ist noch immer unantastbar.
> Die Antworten hier zeigen das zu genüge: Es ist, wie es ist, und geändert wird es nur, wenn sich eine Mehrheit findet, die sich damit beschäftigt und dann eventuell zu dem Schluss kommt, dass eine Änderung sinnvoll ist. Und ansonsten gibt es wichtigere Dinge als über so eine Prüfung zu diskutieren. Punkt, Schluss, Aus, Leck mich und wende Dich an Deinen Landtagsabgeordneten (damit Dir klar wird, dass sich daran nix ändern wird)
> ...



Würdest Du dich als Politiker gerne Freiwillig mit den Landesverbänden anlegen? 
Wobei es wahrlich wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen gibt?
Wenn die Anglerverbände unbedingt eine Prüfung wollen, sich selber ins Fleisch schneiden möchten...Pff was juckt mich dies als Politiker?
Angeln? Was ist das? Es ist kein Golf spielen, keine Prominenz, keine Lobby.
Und bringt auch keine Wählerstimmen.


----------



## Windelwilli (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Es gibt durchaus Menschen in diesem Land, die genau dieses Manko unseres Gemeinschaftsleben erkannt haben und verändern wollen und die auch für politische Bereiche kandidieren, in denen sie darauf Einfluss nehmen könnten....



Hättest Du da auch mal ein paar Namen, wo sich die Kreuzchen lohnen würden?
Ich sehe irgendwie nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.
Die denken alle erst an sich, dann kommt lange garnix, dann kommen die Spender und Geldgeber..dann wieder lange nix und ganz am Ende erst die Dummen, die diejenigen gewählt haben.

Alle in einen Sack und immer druff..trifft garantiert den Richtigen!


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Würdest Du dich als Politiker gerne Freiwillig mit den Landesverbänden anlegen?
> Wobei es wahrlich wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen gibt?
> Wenn die Anglerverbände unbedingt eine Prüfung wollen, sich selber ins Fleisch schneiden möchten...Pff was juckt mich dies als Politiker?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Deep Down (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ein abschließendes Wort noch zu Ihren Hinweisen und Vorschlägen – der Fischereischein ist im schleswig-holsteinischen Fischereigesetz verankert. Folglich kann nur der Gesetzgeber – mithin der schleswig-holsteinische Landtag – daran etwas ändern. Insofern fehlt mir bzw. generell dem Ministerium der entsprechende Handlungsspielraum. Nutzen Sie daher bitte die Möglichkeiten zur Mitgestaltung in unserer Demokratie und tragen Sie Ihr Anliegen dort vor, wo auch die Veränderungskompetenz besteht, also bei den Parteien bzw. Fraktionen des Landtages.
> 
> 
> Für eventuelle Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.



Nun ist der Herr Minister aber auch Abgeordneter und damit "veränderungskompetent"!

Und seit wann gelangen Gesetzesentwürfe auf Initiative aus einem Ministerium heraus denn nicht über den Minister in seiner Funktion als Abgeordneter in den Landtag?

Die Begründung mit der Integration ist ja mal....."niedlich"!"


----------



## Knispel (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass wohl keine der derzeit im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien an dieser Prüfungspflicht rütteln wird.


 
Stimmt nicht, als vor kurzen bei der Neuordnung des Bremischen Fischereigesetzes der LFV Bremen mal wieder sturm gegen das sogenannte Stockangelrecht aus dem Jahre 1520 der Bremer Bürger lief, blockte der Senat ab : Ist Tradition und bleibt erhalten !!!! Jeder Bremer Bürger ab dem 18. Lebensjahr hat das Recht, sich täglich seine Ration Fisch aus der Weser zufangen ( und das ohne Prüfung ! Er erhält ein Heftchen, wo alle Gegebenheiten vermerkt sind ). 
( Einkommensverlust für den LFV: 3000 Scheine mit Prüfung gegen ca. 10000 "Stockangelscheine = Diff. 7000 X 100 € ( Prüfungsgebühr ) = 700000 € weniger in der Kasse :c)
Nun treten aber die Vereine auf die Bühne : Ohne Prüfung , kein Schein !!! Mitglied könnt ihr werden ,denn ist auch der Lehrgang preiswerter als wenn ein vereinsloser Sportsfreund zum Lehrgang antritt.
( das sind alles so Erfahrungen, die sehr gerne von den Vereinen und dem LFV totgeschwiegen wurden )


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und ich wette mit euch, von denen, die dies jetzt alle lesen und angesäuert sind über diese Antworten, wird wieder mindestens ein Drittel zu faul oder gleichgültig sein, den Arsch hochzukriegen, um irgendwelche Kreuzchen auf einem Stimmzettel zu machen.



Ketzerische Frage: Was stimmt dich so optimistisch, dass die Mehrheit der heutigen Angler in Deutschland für eine Aufhebung der Prüfungspflicht ist? 

Die Umfrage hier im Board (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3744121) hat zu meinem Erstaunen das Gegenteil gezeigt und wenn ich in meinem Verein sowas machen würde, käme wohl ein ähnliches Ergebnis raus.

Ich hätte auch nie im Leben erwartet, dass fast die Hälfte der *Vereine*, die in BW auf eine Anfrage bzgl. ihrer Position zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots geantwortet haben, für eine Beibehaltung plädiert haben:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/Ergebnis_Verbandsumfrage_Nachtangeln.htm


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Ich hab demselben Minister(erium) auch mal eine Mail geschrieben und auch eine sehr lange Antwort erhalten. Auch wenn ich die Grünen nicht leiden kann, zumindest antworten sie.

Der Punkt mit der Integration ist so eine Sache, grade bei Osteuropäischen Mitbürgern (geflame könnt ihr euch sonst wo hinstecken, ich hab genug russiche und weissrussische Freunde) lässt der Respekt vor dem Lebewesen (= Nahrungsmittel) oftmals zu wünschen übrig. Wobei sie mit der Einstellung ja dicht an den Kochtopfangelverbänden sind.

Ausserdem gibts auch genug Einheimische, wo man schon ein ungutes Gefühl hat, wenn die auf die Natur losgelassen werden...

Ich bin mir bei der Thematik, nach wie vor, unsicher...


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ketzerische Frage: Was stimmt dich so optimistisch, dass die Mehrheit der heutigen Angler in Deutschland für eine Aufhebung der Prüfungspflicht ist?
> 
> Die Umfrage hier im Board (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3744121) hat zu meinem Erstaunen das Gegenteil gezeigt und wenn ich in meinem Verein sowas machen würde, käme wohl ein ähnliches Ergebnis raus.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Honeyball (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hättest Du da auch mal ein paar Namen, wo sich die Kreuzchen lohnen würden?



Ich möchte hier keine Werbung für eine bestimmte politische Partei machen, die sich das Thema "Transparenz" ganz öffentlich auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat. :m
Wer sich wirklich dafür interessiert, kommt selbst darauf, sich diese Informationen zu beschaffen und mit den eigenen Einstellungen zu gewissen Sachthemen zu vergleichen.


@Naturliebhaber: Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die Mehrheit derjenigen, die den ganzen Prüfungsstuss hinter sich gebracht haben, für eine Abschaffung der Prüfung ist, sondern (siehe das, was Du zitierst) nur von denen hier gesprochen, "die dies jetzt alle lesen und angesäuert sind über diese Antworten". #c


----------



## Sharpo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier keine Werbung für eine bestimmte politische Partei machen, die sich das Thema "Transparenz" ganz öffentlich auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat. :m
> Wer sich wirklich dafür interessiert, kommt selbst darauf, sich diese Informationen zu beschaffen und mit den eigenen Einstellungen zu gewissen Sachthemen zu vergleichen.
> 
> 
> @Naturliebhaber: Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die Mehrheit derjenigen, die den ganzen Prüfungsstuss hinter sich gebracht haben, für eine Abschaffung der Prüfung ist, sondern (siehe das, was Du zitierst) nur von denen hier gesprochen, "die dies jetzt alle lesen und angesäuert sind über diese Antworten". #c



Selbst diese Partei hat keine "positive" Einstellung zum Angeln bzw. zu Anglerinteressen.

Jedenfalls nicht in NRW. Zu diesem Thema hat der LFV Westfalen und Lippe auch einmal ein  Antwortenkatalog verschiedener Parteien online gestellt.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Siehste, und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich nicht zu offen darüber rede. :m
Wir Angler haben nunmal keine Lobby in Deutschland und von so manchen Landesverbänden sowie beiden Bundesverbänden wird nicht nur nichts getan, diese zu gewinnen sondern ganz im Gegenteil wird noch dagegen gearbeitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Und die, welche sie "gewinnen" können (designierte Präsidentin H-K z.B.) haben sich bislang als unfähig erwiesen, etwas Positives für Angler zu bewegen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die, welche sie "gewinnen" können (designierte Präsidentin H-K z.B.) haben sich bislang als unfähig erwiesen, etwas Positives für Angler zu bewegen.



Diese hat in ihrer eigenen Partei genug Dreck zu schüppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Drsn denken:
Politik hier nur in direkter Verbindung mit Angeln, keine allgemeine Parteipolitik.


----------



## Black-Death (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Drsn denken:
> Politik hier nur in direkter Verbindung mit Angeln, keine allgemeine Parteipolitik.



schade...dann würde es doch erst so richtig lustig


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Dann ist morgen das halbe Forum verwarnt...

In alten Profi Blinker Videos wurde schon (bzgl. anglerische Freiheit) die FDP als mögliche Option genannt.

Andererseits muss man ja auch realistisch sein, das viele Bürger neben dem Angeln noch andere Sorgen haben. Wenn nun Partei X für das Angeln gut ist, aber ansonsten nur Mist macht, dann werden sich viele schwer tun, die zu wählen.

Somit wird eine Diskussion über Politik und die "richtige" Wahl recht schwer, wenn man sich auf den Angelpolitischen Standpunkt konzentriert. Dafür ist unsere Welt und die Politik zu kompliziert und komplex, um da ein einziges K.O. Kriterium zu bestimmen und geltend zu machen.


----------



## Black-Death (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

und es einfach bei weitem wichtigere dinge gibt!


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Black-Death schrieb:


> und es einfach bei weitem wichtigere dinge gibt!



Stimme ich grob zu, leider ist das die Einstellung, die uns die Angelpolitische Misere und unsere klasse Verbände, eingebrockt hat.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann ist morgen das halbe Forum verwarnt...
> 
> In alten Profi Blinker Videos wurde schon (bzgl. anglerische Freiheit) die FDP als mögliche Option genannt.
> 
> ...



In der Tat.
Wobei dann auch wiederum die Parteien mit einer anglerfreundlicheren Einstellung auch eine geringere Einstellung zum Gesamtumweltschutz haben.
Auch nicht immer wünschenswert.

Wobei ja auch nicht mal die Politiker unser grosses Problem sind.
Wir selbst sind das Problem. Wir in Bezug auf Personen die es am Gewässer übertreiben müssen, unsere Delegierten in den Angelvereinen, Landes- und Bundesverbänden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

In der Tat.

Hier mal was von den Jägern. 
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/vermischtes/article112853159/Man-schiesst-auch-keinen-Hund.html

Ein Jäger schiesst einen Wolf und alle Kollegen halten schön die Klappe. Was wäre wohl unter Anglern passiert, wenn sich jemand falsch verhält, oder einen Fehler macht. Und zig andere Angler um sich hat? Die "Angelkollegen" würden anstehen um den "Täter" anzuschei**en.

Du bringst es auf den Punkt:" Wir selbst sind das Problem".


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fragen ans Ministerium zur Prüfung in Schleswig Holstein*

Lest mal wieder die Eingangspostings, um was es hier geht im Thread bzw. wofür der aufgemacht wurde.


----------

